# Hello .. From the Great white north



## Speez (Sep 1, 2011)

...New to the site, working out 2 days on 1 day off, currently on bulk training program, will focus on serious cutting after new year 2012. You guys have great goodies here!


----------



## Arnold (Sep 1, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Speez* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## bigcruz (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Speez (Sep 2, 2011)

Currently stacking Super dmz with AL Trenazone........All I can say until now, Awesome! I doubt the bottle of trenazone will last me 4 weeks to go parallel with the Super DMZ,.....8 squirts a day, bottle goes down fast.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Sep 2, 2011)

welcome to IM


----------



## tommygunz (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome eh!


----------



## Speez (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for the welcoming hospitality!


----------



## CEM Store (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## jimmy93 (Sep 2, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## fit4life (Sep 5, 2011)

welcome


----------



## l69lou (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Sep 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 14, 2011)

This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!




V/R
Chris


----------



## draconian (Sep 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum bro


----------



## parsifal09 (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome bro


----------



## zkyzalimit (Sep 14, 2011)

welcome


----------

